# Thanks TUG



## ChrisandBeth (Apr 28, 2015)

I just renewed my membership, and given its near my 3rd anniversary as a TUG member, thought I'd take a moment and thank the operators of this board, and all the members who post.

To the TUG crew, thanks for making a forum and website that are easy to navigate, organized in an efficient manner and where new folks are made to feel welcome. Thanks for listening and responding to the needs of the membership, as recently evidenced by the creation of the Worldmark sub forum of the Wyndham forum. And thanks for your informative posts.

To all posters-thanks for your information and ideas. Places I've never considered before are on my bucket list thanks to things I've read on TUG. People helping each other for no other motivation than the greater good of the group. It's a good thing.

And to all of you who lurk. Come on in, the waters warm and we don't bite. There are no stupid questions and we all learn from the answers.

And finally to all those non members out there. Come on guys and girls for gosh sake help keep this forum and website going. Its the best $15.00 investment in your vacation. You'll get way more return on your buck than just about anywhere else. Think of the money you've saved from the information here and pay a little forward by making sure this forum is here to help the next timeshare user.

Chris Cookson


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2015)

what a lovely post...thank you for the kind words!

and happy anniversary =)


----------



## Gracey (Apr 28, 2015)

Ditto!  Very well said Chris   I have learned so much from this great group of people


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 28, 2015)

+1 -- so well said I won't try to add another word.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 28, 2015)

*Ditto.*

I resemble all those remarks. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Magic1962 (Apr 29, 2015)

*totally agree*

Wow, well said.... without TUG I would have NEVER ventured into the Timeshare arena and with all the information on where to stay etc. TUG is #! and I AGREE $15.00 is nothing... if you can not spend that little pittance on helping to keep the BEST resource for Timesharing going, honestly I feel that you shouldn't have the access to this valuable site....   just my 2cents worth....  getting off my soapbox now....  I may fall....  Dave


----------



## strandlover (May 3, 2015)

*Thanks to TUG I have a lifetime of affordable vacations*

I echo everyone here.  $15 per year is a pittance compared to what I would have spent if I bought a timeshare at full cost.

Our family, and for future generations, we will have a lifetime of affordable vacations.

Those readers who are simply lurkers, pay the $15!

Keep up the great work, TUG!


----------



## taterhed (May 3, 2015)

Me 3. 

Sent from my Kindle...pls forgive errors and brevity


----------



## topmom101 (May 3, 2015)

I agree and also tell everyone who will listen it's the best $15 they'll ever spend.


----------



## Jaybee (May 3, 2015)

What a lovely note of thanks and appreciation!  All that you said goes for me, too.  Over the years, my DH & I had many wonderful, memorable vacations, thanks, in large part, to Tug friends... and the fun cruises, too.

I'm also thankful for the lovely, helpful Tug members I've had the privilege to meet  "in real life"...Fern, Shaggy, Shelley, and others, whose names have slid off my old Teflon brain.  Thanks, Y'all!


----------



## Dori (May 3, 2015)

The people here on TUG are a wonderful "family" of like-minded and savvy members. The moderators, Brian and all of those who make this such a great organization, are very special people. I have been a member since TUG began so many years ago, and the knowledge I have gained and the friends I have made, are priceless.

Dori


----------



## Gaozhen (May 6, 2015)

As a brand new member, who is working on a first timeshare purchase (resale! of course!), thank you thank you thank you! I've researched the archives (aka lurked), asked questions and gotten answers, and drank (still drinking) from the firehose of info you have here. 

Thanks to you guys, we now feel like we've chosen the right resort for us and are now waiting for the right resale. Would have jumped into the wrong resort, at the wrong price, at the wrong MF, with the wrong flexibility, if not for you guys! 

Plus, even more importantly, new member feeling welcome and helped? Amazing.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 6, 2015)

So glad you are gleaning so much from finding TUG!

Welcome!


----------



## BellaWyn (May 9, 2015)

This is one of those lovely TUG threads that would benefit from a FB-Style "Like" button. Cannot imagine anyone reading the OP's comments that would not immediately want to tap and increase.   Ditto sentiments entirely.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 12, 2015)

Ditto - well said!


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 13, 2015)

There is no other source of knowledge, information and advice out there like that on TUG and from all the TUGGER Family.  My thanks to all of you for saving me from some very bad choices.  Timesharing and your guidance has led me to some vacations I would never have imagined.  My heartfelt thanks to all..!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 13, 2015)

you are all most welcome!

thank you for the kind words!


----------

